# Première charge iPad Mini



## thomas.lejeune (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour.
Je me permets de créer une nouvelle discussion car je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad Mini et je voulais savoir ce qu'il en est pour la première décharge/recharge.

Faut-il laisser l'iPad se décharger complètement, jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne avant de le recharger? 
Faut-il le mettre à charger directement dès sa sortie de la boite?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## ToM03 (5 Décembre 2012)

Ranafout´ pour moi, les batteries sont pour moi suffisamment bien conçues à l'heure actuelles et ne sont plus trop pénibles pour ça, même si c'est parfois bien de leur faire faire des cycles complets mais on est plus en 2000.
Et je sais que je vais me faire alpaguer par des pro-conservatoires de la vie d'une batterie. Pour moi la première charge n'influe en rien sur les performances de la batterie.


----------



## Tox (5 Décembre 2012)

Selon une moi :

Les batteries en 2012 sont rodées. 

Il vaut mieux procéder à une première charge complète. 

Ensuite, je préfère les charger lorsqu'elles sont entre 10 et 20 %.


----------

